
Challenger Engineer Who Warned of Shuttle Disaster Dies - dredmorbius
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/03/21/470870426/challenger-engineer-who-warned-of-shuttle-disaster-dies
======
dredmorbius
Recently on HN, Petition to honor Ebeling.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11180905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11180905)

------
lotharbot
Related:

[http://www.sltrib.com/home/3690697-155/utah-bird-savior-
and-...](http://www.sltrib.com/home/3690697-155/utah-bird-savior-and-rocket-
scientist)

